# We've begun updating TiVo Stream for out-of-home streaming



## TiVoMargret

Hi TiVo Stream owners!

We have begun releasing the out-of-home feature to TiVo Stream boxes. An initial group of boxes were authorized for the update today.

If you are anxious to see if your TiVo Stream was one of them, then WHILE CONNECTED TO YOUR HOME NETWORK you'll need to:

- start the TiVo iOS app on your iPhone or iPad
- go into Settings > Streaming System Information
- select "Make Service Call" (it will turn gray)
- wait until the "Make Service Call" is black again
- select "Restart streaming device" and wait awhile for the restart to complete
- go to Settings > Streaming Setup

*IF* your box was in the first group to be authorized for the update, then the "Set Up Streaming?" screen will have a checkbox for "Set up out-of-home streaming". Check that box, and complete setup.

NOTE: You will only be able to OOH stream from retail TiVo Premiere or Roamio DVRs running 20.3.7.1a software or later.

If your TiVo Stream was not in this first batch, it should be updated within a couple of weeks.

--Margret


----------



## pcbrew

I just saw this and opened the app on my iPad and it automatically came up and asked if I wanted to enable out of home streaming, so it looks like my Stream was enabled.

But, I do not see this:
- Settings > Streaming System Information

Only see this:
- Settings > System Information 
and no option to "Make Service Call"

My SW version is: 19.1.2a-01-6

*Can anyone confirm if this is the needed version?*

I do have 20.3.7.1a on the Premier.


----------



## consumedsoul

w00t!!!


----------



## moyekj

pcbrew said:


> My SW version is: 19.1.2a-01-6
> 
> *Can anyone confirm if this is the needed version?*


That looks like an older version. On Roamio it is:
Software Version: 19.1.3b-USB-6

You don't have to go through iOS app to get to the web page either, just use:
http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo


----------



## Dan203

The new Stream update is 19.1.3b-01-6


----------



## supasta

TiVoMargret said:


> If your TiVo Stream was not in this first batch, it should be updated within a couple of weeks.
> 
> --Margret


Weeks? :down:


----------



## BlackBetty

supasta said:


> Weeks? :down:


Weeks?????


----------



## Ziggy86

Get it to work with Android and I will buy it otherwise no thanks.


----------



## PCurry57

Awesome for apple people, the worldwide market majority share of tablets and phones belongs to android, not apple though. All of my devices are at least jelly bean 4.2.2. I would love to want a tivo stream, yet it's currently a waste of money.

When can I expect to really want a stream?


----------



## tre74

Android share blah blah blah. I have iOS devices, but that didn't help me get picked for a Stream update. Boo! I'm gettin a cable DVR and Windows phone! 

(This rant was in no way supported by Microsoft or any Cable company or Cable company supplier.)


----------



## Austin Bike

Pointing to WW market share is immaterial, that has been flogged to death in the other thread. Android numbers are larger, but not all android devices are (or will be) capable of streaming.

You need to look at share in countries where Tivo is sold and look at the capabilities of the devices. This tells a different story.


----------



## bradleys

When they say "within weeks" I am sure she means that the staged roll-out will take a couple of weeks to complete.

You could get it tomorrow, or you could get it by the end of the Month.


----------



## shamilian

Dan203 said:


> The new Stream update is 19.1.3b-01-6


Got it last night too.

Build Date is Oct 1, 2013 (old one was June)

I set it up from home and tested it at work this morning.
All seems to work well.


----------



## Ziggy86

PCurry57 said:


> Awesome for apple people, the worldwide market majority share of tablets and phones belongs to android, not apple though. All of my devices are at least jelly bean 4.2.2. I would love to want a tivo stream, yet it's currently a waste of money.
> 
> When can I expect to really want a stream?


I am looking into Sling box but is much more expensive and you need to purchase an app for each device.


----------



## Dan203

PCurry57 said:


> Awesome for apple people, the worldwide market majority share of tablets and phones belongs to android, not apple though. All of my devices are at least jelly bean 4.2.2. I would love to want a tivo stream, yet it's currently a waste of money.
> 
> When can I expect to really want a stream?


Latest rumor is Q1 2014 for Android support.


----------



## ellinj

[RANT ON]Why does every stream thread turn into an android discussion? There are threads for that discussion elsewhere.[/RANT ON]

Back on Track,

Will there be a priority list for this update at some point?


----------



## daisyrunr

I don't seem to be in the first group, but thanks for letting us know how to check, Margret. I'll keep looking for it over the next few weeks.


----------



## shamilian

ellinj said:


> Will there be a priority list for this update at some point?


I think she said stream does not get a priority list.


----------



## ellinj

My stream looks to be updated with 19.1.3b-01-6, will need to check it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder if it was based on purchase date? I bought my stream as part of that initial "contest" offer. I didn't actually "win" the contest but someone on here did and posted a copy of the email so I called in an lied and it worked. So mine was one of the first 600 ever made.


----------



## ellinj

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if it was based on purchase date? I bought my stream as part of that initial "contest" offer. I didn't actually "win" the contest but someone on here did and posted a copy of the email so I called in an lied and it worked. So mine was one of the first 600 ever made.


could also be by serial number, mine was purchased day one at best buy.


----------



## Rohardi

This will be over wi-do only, correct? When will steaming over cellular be out?


----------



## shamilian

Rohardi said:


> This will be over wi-do only, correct? When will steaming over cellular be out?


next year ( maybe q1 )
along with android support


----------



## PCurry57

Austin Bike said:


> Pointing to WW market share is immaterial, that has been flogged to death in the other thread. Android numbers are larger, but not all android devices are (or will be) capable of streaming.
> 
> You need to look at share in countries where Tivo is sold and look at the capabilities of the devices. This tells a different story.


With the new 4.4 KitKat having been designed for legacy devices still running gingerbread and as little ram as 512M and soon rolling out world wide (yes some devices using TI dsp chips will be left behind) it is your argument that is without merit.

Implementing the age old concept of paged memory in legacy devices with limited ram may be slow but like the days of DOS/EEMS micro processors can extend their life and run more complex software.


----------



## Dan203

I think his point is that if you look at the numbers in the context of devices deployed in the US (only place the TiVo Stream works), that are running the proper OS (4.2+) and actually have hardware capable of playing video they don't favor Android quite as much as they might seem. But in any case TiVo is working on the Android version. I'm sure they'll release it as soon as it's ready. No amount of complaining is going to speed it up.


----------



## Austin Bike

I am not defending the lack of andriod support (I have both platforms), only trying to explain that numbers can be deceiving. Andriod numbers include a large number of phone devices in developing nations that do not have the capability to render the video nor access to the device.

I was in Europe last week, in Barcelona there seemed to be more andriod than iOS (yes, I was seriously watching this for an unrelated purpose) but when I landed back in the US things were overwhelmingly iOS. Not scientific, but it illustrates my point.


----------



## BlackBetty

I was not in the first wave. Which stinks because I'm going away this weekend and this feature would have been great to have.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

BlackBetty said:


> I was not in the first wave. Which stinks because I'm going away this weekend and this feature would have been great to have.


Same here.


----------



## CloudAtlas

PCurry57 said:


> Awesome for apple people, the worldwide market majority share of tablets and phones belongs to android, not apple though. All of my devices are at least jelly bean 4.2.2. I would love to want a tivo stream, yet it's currently a waste of money.
> 
> When can I expect to really want a stream?


TiVo treats Android the same as Google does. By first releasing on iOS and then at a later date for Android. 

Android fanboys upset after Googles Hangouts update hit iOS first  By Christian Zibreg, Oct 22, 2013

http://www.idownloadblog.com/2013/1...-after-googles-hangouts-update-hit-ios-first/


----------



## gantt

Dan203 said:


> that are running the proper OS (4.2+) and actually have hardware capable of playing video they don't favor Android quite as much as they might seem.


SlingPlayer/Slingbox seem to stream video just fine to a 3+ year-old Droid X running 2.2.

I'm sure TiVo's engineers are as smart as Sling's.


----------



## Dan203

gantt said:


> SlingPlayer/Slingbox seem to stream video just fine to a 3+ year-old Droid X running 2.2.
> 
> I'm sure TiVo's engineers are as smart as Sling's.


The TiVo Stream uses encrypted HLS. HLS is only properly supported on Android 4.2+. So unless they completely change how the Stream works between now and the Adroid release, then you're going to need Android 4.2+.

All streaming video is not equal. TiVo is transcoding protected content procured from a CableCARD. They have to use a technology that is approved by Cable Labs. Sling is exploiting the analog hole and does not have to adhere to anything.


----------



## BlackBetty

Margret, hook a long time tivo customer up. Especially one that has had to live with two premier units since launch day. I deserve the extra love .


----------



## Dan203

BlackBetty said:


> Margret, hook a long time tivo customer up. Especially one that has had to live with two premier units since launch day. I deserve the extra love .


If you email her she might.


----------



## Mr. Coffee

Got it, but since Cox Phoenix flags everything outside of the local networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox) as 0x02, you can't stream it outside your home network.

Looks like I'm sticking with my Slingbox.


----------



## duckman2000

FYI on the Stream:

Best Buy has them on clearance and they just had another clearance price drop on Thursday. Two stores in my area have them for $67.99 and one store has it for $69.99. A check of several other zip codes show quite a few Best Buys have them on clearance.

You can check online (select a store and select clearance items). If you go into a Best Buy and they are tagged at a higher price, get someone to scan it and it should come up at the clearance price (sometimes the tags don't get changed).


----------



## nooneuknow

duckman2000 said:


> FYI on the Stream:
> 
> Best Buy has them on clearance and they just had another clearance price drop on Thursday. Two stores in my area have them for $67.99 and one store has it for $69.99. A check of several other zip codes show quite a few Best Buys have them on clearance.
> 
> You can check online (select a store and select clearance items). If you go into a Best Buy and they are tagged at a higher price, get someone to scan it and it should come up at the clearance price (sometimes the tags don't get changed).


That doesn't make any sense to me, unless they have way too many of them in their warehouses. After all, you still *need* one to have streaming support with the base Roamio model, right?

<remainder redacted>


----------



## bradleys

...or the aliens have landed and the end of the world is tomorrow at precisely 4:17pm EST and Best Buy, secretly owned by the aliens for years and angry about the fall of the big box retail model, is trying to eek the last few dollars out of the sheeple before total destruction.

I hear they also own Blockbuster video, but that is a different story.

It's possible!


----------



## nooneuknow

bradleys said:


> ...or the aliens have landed and the end of the world is tomorrow at precisely 4:17pm EST and Best Buy (secretly owned by the aliens for years) is trying to eek the last few dollars out of the sheeple before total destruction.
> 
> It's possible!


I don't really have any reason to care, since I don't own any iProducts, or even any android ones.

Do you at least have an opinion on a *logical* reason that BB would be clearancing them out?

<remainder redacted>


----------



## bradleys

Because they have redesigned the packaging and want to run through the existing inventory?

Or... Maybe they want to really advertise the new functionality and use the TiVo stream as a selling point for the base Roamio.

Whatever the reason, the chipset used in the TiVo stream is identical to the chip used in the Roamio, so I doubt that TiVo is upgrading the stand alone unit at this point.


----------



## nooneuknow

bradleys said:


> Because they have redesigned the packaging and want to run through the existing inventory?
> 
> Or... Maybe they want to really advertise the new functionality and use the TiVo stream as a selling point for the base Roamio.
> 
> Whatever the reason, the chipset used in the TiVo stream is identical to the chip used in the Roamio, so I doubt that TiVo is upgrading the stand alone unit at this point.


I think you might mean the TiVo Mini, not the Stream, when talking about same chipset... Maybe not. I could just be remembering an older post in some other thread incorrectly...

<remainder redacted>


----------



## TC25D

ellinj said:


> [RANT ON]Why does every stream thread turn into an android discussion? There are threads for that discussion elsewhere.[/RANT ON]


Because it's all about them and they think if they pollute every thread with their whining, they will get what they want.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Dan203 said:


> All streaming video is not equal. TiVo is transcoding protected content procured from a CableCARD. They have to use a technology that is approved by Cable Labs. Sling is exploiting the analog hole and does not have to adhere to anything.


Uh yeah, so why can't you stream CP'd channels out of home then, with encryption?? And why is it that the HD Homerun Prime streams all the non-CP'd stuff via DLNA using unencrypted mpeg2 and Tivo doesn't? The only channels requiring DTCP-IP are CP'd ones on the Prime, but what you're implying here is that Tivo is encrypting everything even if it's non-CP'd.

IMO this issue exists solely because Tivo is in bed with the cableCos, not because they can't do it without encryption. They could've supported Android when the Stream was released for non CP'd channels, but they chose not to.


----------



## Dan203

slowbiscuit said:


> Uh yeah, so why can't you stream CP'd channels out of home then, with encryption?? And why is it that the HD Homerun Prime streams all the non-CP'd stuff via DLNA using unencrypted mpeg2 and Tivo doesn't? The only channels requiring DTCP-IP are CP'd ones on the Prime, but what you're implying here is that Tivo is encrypting everything even if it's non-CP'd.
> 
> IMO this issue exists solely because Tivo is in bed with the cableCos, not because they can't do it without encryption. They could've supported Android when the Stream was released for non CP'd channels, but they chose not to.


What are they suppose to do use a completely different method for streaming non-protected stuff? Seriously?!? They chose HLS because it met a wide array of criteria, one of which us an encryption standard approved by Cable Labs. It is also a purposed standard, very easy to work with, and supported by all iOS devices which was their original target. If they didn't need the approval of Cable Labs then they migh have chosen a different technology. But maybe not.


----------



## Dan203

nooneuknow said:


> I think you might mean the TiVo Mini, not the Stream, when talking about same chipset... Maybe not. I could just be remembering an older post in some other thread incorrectly...


The Roamio uses the same hardware that's inside the standalone Stream just attached to the main mobo. Even though it's inside the Roamio case it can be rebooted independently and even grabs it's own IP address from your router. That's what he meant by it using the same chipset.


----------



## BlackBetty

Margret, when is the next blast? My thumbs are getting tired from forcing service calls.


----------



## Devx

BlackBetty said:


> Margret, when is the next blast? My thumbs are getting tired from forcing service calls.


Did you email Margret with the serial no. of your Stream? It's worth a try. She has responded very quickly based on other threads and posts.

Otherwise, the update could be next week or just as easily several weeks out. Think of all the wasted time on service calls...


----------



## slowbiscuit

Dan203 said:


> What are they suppose to do use a completely different method for streaming non-protected stuff? Seriously?!?


Uh yeah - don't use encryption at all, just like SD does. And SD has to comply with CableLabs too. It's not rocket science.

The bottom line is that Tivo made a business decision here because they're up the butts of their cable masters, not because they couldn't do it technically.


----------



## Bighouse

Now that OOH streaming is available I think I want to buy a stream. Anybody know any good place to buy from? (Discount code would be greatly appreciated!)


----------



## supasta

Bighouse said:


> Now that OOH streaming is available I think I want to buy a stream. Anybody know any good place to buy from? (Discount code would be greatly appreciated!)


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508740


----------



## Dan203

slowbiscuit said:


> Uh yeah - don't use encryption at all, just like SD does. And SD has to comply with CableLabs too. It's not rocket science.
> 
> The bottom line is that Tivo made a business decision here because they're up the butts of their cable masters, not because they couldn't do it technically.


The encryption isn't the problem, Android doesn't support unencrypted HLS either. They would need to use a completely different technology for them to support Android below 4.2, encryption or no. It's unlikely they are going to do that, which is why I think when the app comes out it's going to require 4.2+.


----------



## spaldingclan

Bighouse said:


> Now that OOH streaming is available I think I want to buy a stream. Anybody know any good place to buy from? (Discount code would be greatly appreciated!)


Amazon


----------



## dmoss

Looking for that new update.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi all,

I don't have any way to push the Stream update to more people, but I will post here as soon another group has been updated.

--Margret


----------



## noone3000

I just bought a Stream. 

Am I hearing correctly that out of home streaming may not work out of the box because I have to WAIT for a software update???

How do I know when it gets the software update? Do I have to keep checking the software version??


----------



## consumedsoul

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have any way to push the Stream update to more people, but I will post here as soon another group has been updated.
> 
> --Margret


Any updates Margaret? I'm still not able to download the new update.


----------



## moyekj

noone3000 said:


> I just bought a Stream.
> 
> Am I hearing correctly that out of home streaming may not work out of the box because I have to WAIT for a software update???
> 
> How do I know when it gets the software update? Do I have to keep checking the software version??


You can check:
http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo

Latest software version is 19.1.3b*.


----------



## Rohardi

When will OOH streaming be FULLY rolled out to all streams? What is the worst case scenario timeframe wise?


----------



## moyekj

Margret, OOH downloads seem to be badly broken, suspending every 5 minutes almost as if there is a timer. That issue is being discussed here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510953

Hopefully TiVo is aware of the problem and working on a fix? (I'm assuming the issue is the iOS software, not the Stream software).
Thanks.


----------



## noone3000

I tried for about an hour to activate my new Stream and I never could get it to work before I had to leave my house again. 

Plus when I checked the software version, it was not the OOO version mentioned earlier in this thread. I wonder how long until I can get the 'good' software?

In-home streaming - negative
Out of home streaming - negative

I'm 0 for 2. 

On the plus side, my new Slingbox 350 is working perfectly with an excellent picture quality on an iPad 3. 

I have 15 days to return this to Best Buy. I really want this to work, but somehow I don't think it will ever work as well as this Slingbox from what I have gathered from reading all the issues on this forum.


----------



## BlackBetty

This wait is painfully slow.


----------



## moyekj

noone3000 said:


> I really want this to work, but somehow I don't think it will ever work as well as this Slingbox from what I have gathered from reading all the issues on this forum.


 If/when the OOH download problem is resolved then it will have advantages over Slingbox solution since the controls are instant vs Slingbox can get a long delay.


----------



## noone3000

moyekj said:


> If/when the OOH download problem is resolved then it will have advantages over Slingbox solution since the controls are instant vs Slingbox can get a long delay.


Ok, but with the same equal internet connection, which shows a better picture in Auto Stream mode on an iPad Retina - Slingbox or Stream?

I have 14 days left to return my Stream.

I sure hope they push the update out soon to me.


----------



## supasta

11/6/13


TiVoMargret said:


> If your TiVo Stream was not in this first batch, it should be updated within a couple of weeks.


11/11/13


TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> I don't have any way to push the Stream update to more people, but I will post here as soon another group has been updated.


I am implying that one "group" was pushed the update on 11/6, and as of 11/11, there was not another "group" that was sent the update. Two days later (as of this post), no other post from Margret, and no posts from forum users having received the update.

Was there an issue with the first push? Was there an issue identified in the update? Why the delay?

It is frustrating that TiVo continues to be unprepared.


----------



## SugarBowl

supasta said:


> 11/6/13
> 
> 11/11/13
> 
> I am implying that one "group" was pushed the update on 11/6, and as of 11/11, there was not another "group" that was sent the update. Two days later (as of this post), no other post from Margret, and no posts from forum users having received the update.
> 
> Was there an issue with the first push? Was there an issue identified in the update? Why the delay?
> 
> It is frustrating that TiVo continues to be unprepared.


There has been a major issue of downloads not working.


----------



## CloudAtlas

noone3000 said:


> Ok, but with the same equal internet connection, which shows a better picture in Auto Stream mode on an iPad Retina - Slingbox or Stream?
> 
> I have 14 days left to return my Stream.
> 
> I sure hope they push the update out soon to me.


I'd return the Stream because there is no guarantee that the rollout will be completed within the next two weeks. As Margret mentioned in her post "*If your TiVo Stream was not in this first batch, it should be updated within a couple of weeks.*"

Software from TiVo and other companies (Apple, Roku,Google) are done in waves over days or weeks. When problems are found with the software in earlier waves upcoming waves are put on hold until the problem is solved.

Even if things go well the software rollout is never immediate. The *problem* is that the people (techie guys) who read this forum want access to updates immediately. They will start asking for an update release date 6 months in advance!

Then if they don't get the software on the EXACT day they were promised they complain. Then when they get the software update they complain if it's not 100% bug free. Which it won't be because all software has bugs.

Honestly I've no idea why Margret even bothers with this group as it's a lose lose situation for her. Unfortunately all the constant complainers one day will ruin it for all of us when she just stops bothering to tell us in advance about updates and letting us jump to the front of the line.


----------



## tre74

Don't put any ideas in her head.


----------



## noone3000

I'm sorry, but nowhere on the TiVo website is it mentioned that this service is only partially available.

Everything in their website indicates that OOH streaming is available.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2405
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/


----------



## Cheezmo

CloudAtlas said:


> Software from TiVo and other companies (Apple, Roku,Google) are done in waves over days or weeks. When problems are found with the software in earlier waves upcoming waves are put on hold until the problem is solved.


I can't think of any case in recent history where Apple has rolled out an update. Sometimes it takes a few hours to propagate to all the regional mirrors or something, but when an update is available it goes to everyone at once.


----------



## apw2607

Cheezmo said:


> I can't think of any case in recent history where Apple has rolled out an update. Sometimes it takes a few hours to propagate to all the regional mirrors or something, but when an update is available it goes to everyone at once.


Yea, i agree, however I think Roku recently rolled out their UI update in waves. Originally available on the Roku 3 .. and then slowly out to the older devices.

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about anyway. It will be available when its available. The thought of folks asking if they should return product because the feature is not switched on yet - come on ... seriously?


----------



## noone3000

apw2607 said:


> Yea, i agree, however I think Roku recently rolled out their UI update in waves. Originally available on the Roku 3 .. and then slowly out to the older devices.
> 
> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about anyway. It will be available when its available. The thought of folks asking if they should return product because the feature is not switched on yet - come on ... seriously?


Are you saying that I should just "trust" that out of home streaming will eventually work well??

I usually like to first audition a product before I decide to keep it.

Come on.....seriously?


----------



## WVZR1

noone3000 said:


> Are you saying that I should just "trust" that out of home streaming will eventually work well??
> 
> I usually like to first audition a product before I decide to keep it.
> 
> Come on.....seriously?


If you actually wanted to base your purchase on the "satisfaction of OOH" why wouldn't you have waited for "good reviews" - you chose to be the "early adopter" I'd guess so why complain about the "auditions" now -

you nailed this part though "Come on ..... seriously?"


----------



## Loach

I know it's not available now, but is OOH viewing via a web browser in Tivo's work plan for the Stream? Not really interested if my son can't watch on his laptop in a dorm room.


----------



## Dan203

We have no idea. TiVo's not usually very forthcoming about future plans. We know they are working on an Android version of the app, but no word on other platforms.


----------



## Austin Bike

CloudAtlas said:


> I'd return the Stream because there is no guarantee that the rollout will be completed within the next two weeks. As Margret mentioned in her post "*If your TiVo Stream was not in this first batch, it should be updated within a couple of weeks.*"
> 
> Software from TiVo and other companies (Apple, Roku,Google) are done in waves over days or weeks. When problems are found with the software in earlier waves upcoming waves are put on hold until the problem is solved.
> 
> Even if things go well the software rollout is never immediate. The *problem* is that the people (techie guys) who read this forum want access to updates immediately. They will start asking for an update release date 6 months in advance!
> 
> Then if they don't get the software on the EXACT day they were promised they complain. Then when they get the software update they complain if it's not 100% bug free. Which it won't be because all software has bugs.
> 
> Honestly I've no idea why Margret even bothers with this group as it's a lose lose situation for her. Unfortunately all the constant complainers one day will ruin it for all of us when she just stops bothering to tell us in advance about updates and letting us jump to the front of the line.


I used to frequent the enthusiast sites for my company's products even though I was never paid to do it and it was not part of my job duties. I always identified myself and there was a link in my signature to my corporate blog so people could verify who I was. For a long time everything was cool, but then one day there was a product problem and it went from reasonable people to threats of harm. I dropped out of all of the forums. Received plenty of positive mail, but that was never worth me bothering to go back.

Let's all cut Margaret some slack, there may be problems, but she's on the good side of things.


----------



## noone3000

WVZR1 said:


> If you actually wanted to base your purchase on the "satisfaction of OOH" why wouldn't you have waited for "good reviews" - you chose to be the "early adopter" I'd guess so why complain about the "auditions" now -
> 
> you nailed this part though "Come on ..... seriously?"


Because it's on clearance for $68??? Limited supplies at that price.


----------



## CloudAtlas

noone3000 said:


> I'm sorry, but nowhere on the TiVo website is it mentioned that this service is only partially available.
> 
> Everything in their website indicates that OOH streaming is available.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2405
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/


From the links you provided:

*Check compatibility
Before installation, make sure that your DVR and iOS device are compatible with out-of-home streaming, and that your home network is functioning.

Out-of-Home Streaming is also available on 4-tuner Roamio or Premiere Series DVRs running software version 20.3.7.1a or higher using the standalone TiVo Stream running software version 19.1.3b-01-6-A94 or higher.*

Network requirements

Out-of-home streaming requires a fast, reliable Internet connection between your DVR and iOS device. For the best experience, make sure your setup meets the following requirements:

Home network

TiVo strongly recommends that you use Ethernet or MoCA to connect your DVR to your home network. Wireless networking of any kind is by nature slower and less reliable than a wired connection, and can affect your ability to successfully stream content.

Internet connection

TiVo recommends a high-bandwidth Internet connection, such as cable or fiber optic. DSL connections are slower and might not provide the best out-of-home streaming experience.

Network at viewing location

* If your iOS device is connected to a network with limited bandwidth or heavy traffic, the TiVo App for iOS automatically lowers the video quality.* To improve quality, select Download from the menu bar to download the recorded program or in-progress recording to your iOS device. Once a download has started, the program can be viewed.


----------



## moyekj

CloudAtlas said:


> To improve quality, select Download from the menu bar to download the recorded program or in-progress recording to your iOS device. Once a download has started, the program can be viewed.


 And should be ammended to say with current software: "and you will have to restart the download every 5 minutes".


----------



## BlackBetty

I guess Marg wasn't joking when she said weeks.


----------



## beobuff

My Tivo Stream has not yet received the OOH upgrade, but I have the nagging feeling that it is probably not going to work terribly well for me when I do receive it. My primary use would be in a hotel or motel room away from home, and many of these have wi-fi networks of dubious quality and speed, something over which Tivo has no control.

So far I have been simply downloading programs from my Tivo to my iPad or iPhone while at home and taking them with me on trips. While OOH on-line streaming would give me access to newer programs and not be dependent on portable device storage capacity, I am not expecting it to replace pre-recorded programs. I suspect it would be well not to have overly optimistic expectations of what the OOH technology can actually deliver.


----------



## Austin Bike

Streaming to a hotel room would be nice, but what I would really like to do is download to a device remotely. I have limited space on my iPad so after watching 8 hours of TV on the way to Europe I'd love to be able to set it up to refill itself for the flight home. I can let it run all night if needed.


----------



## noone3000

beobuff said:


> My Tivo Stream has not yet received the OOH upgrade, but I have the nagging feeling that it is probably not going to work terribly well for me when I do receive it. My primary use would be in a hotel or motel room away from home, and many of these have wi-fi networks of dubious quality and speed, something over which Tivo has no control.
> 
> So far I have been simply downloading programs from my Tivo to my iPad or iPhone while at home and taking them with me on trips. While OOH on-line streaming would give me access to newer programs and not be dependent on portable device storage capacity, I am not expecting it to replace pre-recorded programs. I suspect it would be well not to have overly optimistic expectations of what the OOH technology can actually deliver.


I have the same feeling you have. I'm currently staying in a hospital using its wifi which maxes out at .7 to 1mbps, and the quality on a Slingbox 350 is actually quite impressive. When I stream using my tethered LTE connection (about 3-6mbps). The quality is absolutely superb. If it weren't for the 5gb unlimited speed throttle, I would always use the LTE. One can run through that 5gb fairly fast when streaming video!

I would like to think that TiVo can match Slingbox's quality, but at this point, I have my doubts.


----------



## moyekj

beobuff said:


> My Tivo Stream has not yet received the OOH upgrade, but I have the nagging feeling that it is probably not going to work terribly well for me when I do receive it. My primary use would be in a hotel or motel room away from home, and many of these have wi-fi networks of dubious quality and speed, something over which Tivo has no control.
> 
> So far I have been simply downloading programs from my Tivo to my iPad or iPhone while at home and taking them with me on trips. While OOH on-line streaming would give me access to newer programs and not be dependent on portable device storage capacity, I am not expecting it to replace pre-recorded programs. I suspect it would be well not to have overly optimistic expectations of what the OOH technology can actually deliver.





Austin Bike said:


> Streaming to a hotel room would be nice, but what I would really like to do is download to a device remotely. I have limited space on my iPad so after watching 8 hours of TV on the way to Europe I'd love to be able to set it up to refill itself for the flight home. I can let it run all night if needed.





noone3000 said:


> I have the same feeling you have. I'm currently staying in a hospital using its wifi which maxes out at .7 to 1mbps, and the quality on a Slingbox 350 is actually quite impressive. When I stream using my tethered LTE connection (about 3-6mbps). The quality is absolutely superb. If it weren't for the 5gb unlimited speed throttle, I would always use the LTE. One can run through that 5gb fairly fast when streaming video!
> 
> I would like to think that TiVo can match Slingbox's quality, but at this point, I have my doubts.


If TiVo fixes OOH downloads so they don't pause every 5 minutes then OOH downloads would be solution for these problems. You start a download and let it buffer for a while and then start watching while it downloads. Quality for downloads is not affected by bandwidth limitations as it uses a fixed preset quality. Obviously for poor connections you would have to wait longer for the download to buffer. The big advantage over Sling with this method is that trick play controls are instant vs laggy Sling controls. Also with Sling on bad connections the quality is affected and nothing you can do about it.


----------



## mr_smits

Dan203 said:


> We have no idea. TiVo's not usually very forthcoming about future plans. We know they are working on an Android version of the app, but no word on other platforms.


I read this recently:



> TiVo representatives told us there is no definite timeframe for streaming to come to the Android app, but it is in the company's plans. On the other hand, there are no plans to have a desktop version of the current app, streaming-friendly or otherwise.


Source: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013...ording-and-roaming-but-cable-keeps-calling/4/

:down: Hugely disappointing to read that there is no real timeline for Android app and there are no plans for browser streaming. If I can translate: that means expect the 2014 Android timeline to slip yet again, and browser streaming may be years away, if ever.


----------



## CloudAtlas

noone3000 said:


> I have the same feeling you have.* I'm currently staying in a hospital *using its wifi which maxes out at .7 to 1mbps, and the quality on a Slingbox 350 is actually quite impressive. When I stream using my tethered LTE connection (about 3-6mbps). The quality is absolutely superb. If it weren't for the 5gb unlimited speed throttle, I would always use the LTE. One can run through that 5gb fairly fast when streaming video!
> 
> I would like to think that TiVo can match Slingbox's quality, but at this point, I have my doubts.


Now it all makes sense why you keep posting about the *same* thing over and over. You are bored sitting in a hospital bed!

But to your question Slingbox's software is mature and has been improved over many years. They have been supporting iOS since 2009 and other platforms since 2006?
It should be the best out there. TiVo is just rolling out it's first attempt at Out-Of-Home(OOH) streaming.

So you are comparing TiVo OOH Streaming 1.0.0.0 vs SlingPlayer for iPhone 3.6.16 /iPad 2.6.6 and can't understand why a 1.0 release is not as good? 
What kind of hospital did you say you're staying in? <kidding> 

I also think TiVo hurried this release out for the Holiday/Christmas shopping season. The next 1.1 release w/o artificial deadlines will fix most outstanding problems. 
Yes, that doesn't help you sitting in the hospital but I will back up what I'm saying by offering to buy the Stream off you for cost + shipping. How's that?

Even the SlingPlayer software after 5 years has it's problems. Just look at the recent bug release

*What's New in Version 3.6.16*
- Improved streaming quality and better adaptiveness to bandwidth fluctuations for Slingbox 500 users (Slingbox 350 support coming soon)
- Bug fixes

*What's New in Version 2.4.4*
Bug fix related to app crashes for iOS 5.x users

And here is the latest review of the latest SlingBox software from one user:

No longer functions, Pro-non HD

by Chili Colorado
Was watching World Series, checked between innings and found update, updated and now it either locks up, or fails to initiate (20 minutes). 
How do I get older app? Will it be fixed for us early SlingBox purchasers?


----------



## Dan203

mr_smits said:


> I read this recently:
> 
> Source: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013...ording-and-roaming-but-cable-keeps-calling/4/
> 
> :down: Hugely disappointing to read that there is no real timeline for Android app and there are no plans for browser streaming. If I can translate: that means expect the 2014 Android timeline to slip yet again, and browser streaming may be years away, if ever.


Adobe recently added encrypted HLS support to Flash player, so it seems like they could create an HTML based "app" and use Flash player for the streaming to a browser. There are even common fall back techniques one can use that will allow it to function on iOS and Android devices which support HLS natively. Although the streaming is only part of it. They'd still have to do the whole UI of the app in HTML5. Perhaps they don't see a big enough market for browser/PC based streaming to invest in that development?


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi all,

We will be authorizing another (large) batch of TiVo Stream boxes for the out-of-home streaming update today. It should be available after 6pm Pacific.

--Margret


----------



## noone3000

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will be authorizing another (large) batch of TiVo Stream boxes for the out-of-home streaming update today. It should be available after 6pm Pacific.
> 
> --Margret


Thanks Margaret.

And thanks for sticking with all us whiners.


----------



## apw2607

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will be authorizing another (large) batch of TiVo Stream boxes for the out-of-home streaming update today. It should be available after 6pm Pacific.
> 
> --Margret


Yes, thanks for keeping us all up to date on the roll out plans.


----------



## BlackBetty

Thanks Marg!


----------



## Rohardi

And I was able to download OOH streaming. Newest batch must be out now!


----------



## Rohardi

quality is a little better than at first now....


----------



## BlackBetty

I just got it!! Yippeeeeee


----------



## SugarBowl

On the setup screen, it used to say mobile devices 8 of 50. Now it says 8 of 12.

How do I reset this ? We only have 2 iPhones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg9908

Got the Stream update. Now, if only I had the Premiere update. I've emailed Margret again, but she didn't answer me the first time, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Cheezmo

I also need to reset the mobile devices. I bought my stream used and 4 were used up. I wasn't concerned when it said 6 out of 50, but now it says 6 of 12 and with 4 family members with phones and iPads I may well reach the limit.


----------



## untfan

Cheezmo said:


> I also need to reset the mobile devices. I bought my stream used and 4 were used up. I wasn't concerned when it said 6 out of 50, but now it says 6 of 12 and with 4 family members with phones and iPads I may well reach the limit.


Same Here. There used to be an option to release all clients in the previous release when you went into full system information and click on the clients tab... However that seems to have been removed with this release.

They need to provide a means to do a global release.


----------



## moyekj

untfan said:


> Same Here. There used to be an option to release all clients in the previous release when you went into full system information and click on the clients tab... However that seems to have been removed with this release.
> 
> They need to provide a means to do a global release.


You can release all clients as follows. With a browser use this URL (obviously replace <StreamIP> with the Stream IP address):
http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo
Click on "Service" button then use the "reset" button in front of "Streaming Client List" text.


----------



## untfan

moyekj said:


> You can release all clients as follows. With a browser use this URL (obviously replace <StreamIP> with the Stream IP address):
> http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo
> Click on "Service" button then use the "reset" button in front of "Streaming Client List" text.


I don't see that feature in the OOH Streaming release. Clicking on the service button only shows a Call Now button. If you click on the Client button you don't see any options like you did with the previous release.


----------



## moyekj

untfan said:


> I don't see that feature in the OOH Streaming release. Clicking on the service button only shows a Call Now button. If you click on the Client button you don't see any options like you did with the previous release.


 This is what I see:









EDIT: Note that I haven't actually tried the reset button so don't know if it actually works or not...


----------



## untfan

moyekj said:


> This is what I see:
> 
> IMAGE REMOVED
> 
> EDIT: Note that I haven't actually tried the reset button so don't know if it actually works or not...


That's interesting... I don't see that when I click on Service - After Streaming Clients I have Last TCD Call State, then Next Service Call and the a button to Force Service Call. According to the App I am running 19.1.3b-01-6. And I have forced a couple of Service Calls since the upgrade to see if that enabled the other screen. I even deactivated and re-activated through the TiVo website but that didn't release the unused clients either.


----------



## moyekj

untfan said:


> That's interesting... I don't see that when I click on Service - After Streaming Clients I have Last TCD Call State, then Next Service Call and the a button to Force Service Call. According to the App I am running 19.1.3b-01-6. And I have forced a couple of Service Calls since the upgrade to see if that enabled the other screen. I even deactivated and re-activated through the TiVo website but that didn't release the unused clients either.


 Standalone Stream? My post from above is from integrated Roamio Pro Stream. Maybe the web pages differ a little for integrated vs standalone.


----------



## gamo62

Since you have enabled OOS, how about getting it to work with H.264 content? OOS is TOTALLY useless unless you Einsteins can figure a way to get it to work with H.264.


----------



## supasta

moyekj said:


> You can release all clients as follows. With a browser use this URL (obviously replace <StreamIP> with the Stream IP address):
> http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo
> Click on "Service" button then use the "reset" button in front of "Streaming Client List" text.


The reset button does nothing for me. Am I doing something incorrectly?


----------



## moyekj

supasta said:


> The reset button does nothing for me. Am I doing something incorrectly?


 As I mentioned, I never actually tried it, so apparently it doesn't do what one expects. In Javascript there are other hidden buttons and settings which if changed also don't affect anything so looks like the web pages are just for information and may have to be put in a special mode to actually effect any changes.


----------



## HeatherA

Yay! I've gotten the update too. 

I also show 6/12 clients used and as far as I know only my iPad and iPhone are using the streaming. If any other family members are using it that'd just be 2 more iPhones... so 4... I can't reset. When I go to the IP page clients just shows a -.

Not a big deal at this point as I only have 4 possible clients, but could be a bigger issue in the future.


----------



## moyekj

HeatherA said:


> When I go to the IP page clients just shows a -.


 That page is only populated when you are actively streaming/downloading to the iOS App.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> That page is only populated when you are actively streaming/downloading to the iOS App.


Thanks for the heads up on that. I have stuff downloading on my iPad and sure enough, I see it and my iPhone listed. No place to delete/reset all clients, but the ability to release the ones I see.

I did set up the other 2 iPhones to use OOH streaming and my client usage still sits at 6/12. I have a feeling it may be based on how many devices have the TiVo app installed and we just recently got rid of 2 iPads... which would make it to our 6/12.

I guess I'll really start worrying if/when we get near that 12 mark... and that's not happening any time soon


----------



## apw2607

moyekj said:


> As I mentioned, I never actually tried it, so apparently it doesn't do what one expects. In Javascript there are other hidden buttons and settings which if changed also don't affect anything so looks like the web pages are just for information and may have to be put in a special mode to actually effect any changes.


The reset, or release all clients doesn't or never worked.


----------



## Dan203

gamo62 said:


> Since you have enabled OOS, how about getting it to work with H.264 content? OOS is TOTALLY useless unless you Einsteins can figure a way to get it to work with H.264.


While I understand your frustration you're in a very unique situation. The vast majority of cable companies in the US are either not using H.264 at all or only for a handful of channels, so this doesn't affect most people the way it does you.

That being said I'm surprised this still hasn't been fixed. I hope it's not a hardware limitation.


----------



## skippythelizard

Long time occasional lurker here...

Just got Stream OOH update. Was at 12/50 mobile clients before update (Actual number of devices is 6).

After update, when I connected, it told me I was at my limit (new limit=12) and asked if I wanted to reset the client list. It said it could be done every 30 days and clients would automatically reconnect without losing service.

We'll see how that works in practice when my daughter gets home as she is the heaviest user of the app in our household.


----------



## noone3000

My software version is 19.1.3b-01-6. (it isn't 19.1.3b-01-6-A94)

I can however see the Out-Of-Home menu in the Full System Information menu on the iOS, but i'm not seeing the option to enable Out of Home Streaming in the iOS app, even after making a service call and restarting the device.

Any ideas?

Update>
I checked, and my TiVo software is not up to date. I restarted one and it looks like it's installing an update.


----------



## SugarBowl

You have to click the 'setup' command for the stream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noone3000

SugarBowl said:


> You have to click the 'setup' command for the stream.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The issue was that I had to restart both my TiVo Premiere units manually to get them to install the update they had downloaded.

I will report back the Stream quality vs. Slingbox 350 once I am back on an OOH wifi connection.


----------



## moyekj

noone3000 said:


> I will report back the Stream quality vs. Slingbox 350 once I am back on an OOH wifi connection.


 So far, for all of us that have done that comparison, the Sling wins hands down in terms of video quality.


----------



## cmshep222

Agree on Android user's frustrations...but I just wish they could consolidate the rants to the "Where is Stream for Android???" thread. Rant away in that thread. 

Why pollute every other discussion with the same re-hashed Android facts? We get it!


----------



## sandman55

I got the new Stream update the other day. 19.1.3b-01-6 I ran the Out of Home setup with no problem. The out of home checkmark was there.
Is there supposed to be Live streaming of TV with this update? The only streaming I get is when I watch a recorded show within my home network. If I try to watch a Live show it records it and then plays it back. If I am away from home, it does nothing on LTE for Live or recorded shows. (streaming over cellular not supported) I'm not exactly sure what this update is supposed to do. I have rebooted my Stream and Premiere many times.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## noone3000

moyekj said:


> So far, for all of us that have done that comparison, the Sling wins hands down in terms of video quality.


Yep. I'm testing right now, and the Sling's quality is far better than the Stream.

The Stream needs a better variable bit encoding algorithm. It seems like it just analyzes your network, and then drops the quality down two notches, and then streams at that constant bitrate. It's not good at all.

Furthermore, if you try to Download, you have to stay in the app to make it continue to download. And restart it after it stops in 5 minutes.

Why is the Sling better? Is it encoding the video with a different codec than the a Stream??

I really like the responsiveness of how the Stream works natively with the TiVos I have. But unfortunately, the video quality and download issues are kind of a deal breaker at this point.


----------



## moyekj

Sling is encoding to H.264 as well, but they have had years to perfect adaptive encoding. I think the TiVo Stream adaptive encoding is very simplistic and is not really adapting quickly on the fly to available bandwidth. I think part of the reason Sling can do a better job is it is also doing some video buffering so that what we are getting is a few seconds delayed and it has time to adjust real time video encoding parameters before we see it.

I'd be happy with the Stream if/once they fix OOH downloads so they don't pause every 5 minutes. Icing on the cake would be to also let downloads continue while TiVo App runs in background mode.


----------



## noone3000

moyekj said:


> Sling is encoding to H.264 as well, but they have had years to perfect adaptive encoding. I think the TiVo Stream adaptive encoding is very simplistic and is not really adapting quickly on the fly to available bandwidth. I think part of the reason Sling can do a better job is it is also doing some video buffering so that what we are getting is a few seconds delayed and it has time to adjust real time video encoding parameters before we see it.
> 
> I'd be happy with the Stream if/once they fix OOH downloads so they don't pause every 5 minutes. Icing on the cake would be to also let downloads continue while TiVo App runs in background mode.


Agreed, 100%.

I would love to be able to return the Sling 350 and the $15 iPad app.


----------



## g808

Finally got the update and setup OOH streaming. Will try testing next time I'm out.


----------



## Cheezmo

Good to know. That is how Apple handles computers with iTunes account activations. The option to deactivate all appears only when you hit the limit and can only be done every so often.



skippythelizard said:


> Long time occasional lurker here...
> 
> Just got Stream OOH update. Was at 12/50 mobile clients before update (Actual number of devices is 6).
> 
> After update, when I connected, it told me I was at my limit (new limit=12) and asked if I wanted to reset the client list. It said it could be done every 30 days and clients would automatically reconnect without losing service.
> 
> We'll see how that works in practice when my daughter gets home as she is the heaviest user of the app in our household.


----------



## g808

noone3000 said:


> Agreed, 100%.
> 
> I would love to be able to return the Sling 350 and the $15 iPad app.


Ditto, I'm hoping stream could replace sling, but no streaming over cellular is a key gap. I just think it's crazy Sling wants $$ for both the ipad AND iPhone apps. I understand paying for the app on different platforms, but I would expect to pay once for IOS.


----------



## MikePA1

g808 said:


> I understand paying for the app on different platforms, but I would expect to pay once for IOS.


Why?


----------



## Austin Bike

Worked for me last night after getting the update. Interestingly, it would not work for me using my iphone as a hot spot for my ipad, only my ipad on wifi. Technically it was wifi for the ipad both ways, but something kept it from working with the phone. Need more testing.


----------



## noone3000

Austin Bike said:


> Worked for me last night after getting the update. Interestingly, it would not work for me using my iphone as a hot spot for my ipad, only my ipad on wifi. Technically it was wifi for the ipad both ways, but something kept it from working with the phone. Need more testing.


It works for me when I tether my iPad to my iPhone.

My iPhone is jailbroken on iOS 6 though not sure if that matters.


----------



## beobuff

sandman55 said:


> I got the new Stream update the other day. 19.1.3b-01-6 I ran the Out of Home setup with no problem. The out of home checkmark was there.
> Is there supposed to be Live streaming of TV with this update? The only streaming I get is when I watch a recorded show within my home network. If I try to watch a Live show it records it and then plays it back. If I am away from home, it does nothing on LTE for Live or recorded shows. (streaming over cellular not supported) I'm not exactly sure what this update is supposed to do. I have rebooted my Stream and Premiere many times.
> Thanks for your input.


Same problem here. No go with OOH streaming over LTE. Haven't had opportunity to try over distant LAN with wi-fi.


----------



## untfan

Cheezmo said:


> Good to know. That is how Apple handles computers with iTunes account activations. The option to deactivate all appears only when you hit the limit and can only be done every so often.


I sent a query to TiVo and they basically responded with the same. They said an option would be present once I maxed out - they also made it seem like the oldest could get replaced by the newest. It's not a hard fixed limit which was the majority of my concern.


----------



## Coffee

Ziggy86 said:


> Get it to work with Android and I will buy it otherwise no thanks.


Agreed


----------



## g808

Austin Bike said:


> Worked for me last night after getting the update. Interestingly, it would not work for me using my iphone as a hot spot for my ipad, only my ipad on wifi. Technically it was wifi for the ipad both ways, but something kept it from working with the phone. Need more testing.


I was able to stream OOH from my ipad while tethered to my iPhone.

As others have noted OOH streaming quality isn't up to par, by a wide margin, with Sling over the same connection, but hopefully it improves over time. Sling does have a bit of a head start.


----------



## musiclover1966

Out-of-home streaming on the Tivo Stream is a joke - all copyrighted content is prohibited. 95% of the shows I record on Tivo are marked copyrighted... every channel except the major networks, ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX. This means no watching my NHL games, no watching The Walking Dead.

I realize how making a copy or "downloading" would be prohibited. Tivo2Go has become virtually useless for me since I upgraded to a Tivo Premier. But applying the same rules to streaming? Give me a break... you've just made the business case for me to buy a slingbox.

Stop your deceptive marketing saying that the Tivo is like a slingbox... preventing you from watching your own recorded content makes this feature totally useless.

I've been a Tivo user for more than 6 years now and I've never been more dissapointed in an anticipated feature. Oh, and as long as my Premiere is still functional I'll never upgrade to a Roamio - I was tempted because this feature was added to that platform first... now I have no reason to upgrade.

Now off to order my slingbox... The slingbox people should thank Tivo for creating a new market for them.


----------



## Lars_J

musiclover1966,
That is most likely a problem with your cable provider, who is incorrectly flagging programs. TiVo will be slapped down hard if they allow you to circumvent that flag, which is normally set on a per-channel basis, and usually premium channels only. Slingbox only survives because of the analogue loophole, which could go away as analogue output is phased out.

(And you can't do remote downloads with Slingbox either.)

---------------

I finally got the out of home streaming update, although I have only tried a download instead of streaming. (over LTE) But biggest disappointment is the download speed, which appears to be capped by the Stream's slow output - not the internet speed - because it is slow at home as well.

Does Roamio have faster transcoding?


----------



## MikePA1

musiclover1966 said:


> Out-of-home streaming on the Tivo Stream is a joke - all copyrighted content is prohibited.


You should seek to understand who sets the copyright attribute before going off on an uneducated rant.


----------



## musiclover1966

Since when is streaming the same as copying?

I still blame TiVo - whether or not it's their fault for not resolving this with cable card providers. In the end, they get the bad rap and deserve it. IMHO of course.


----------



## slowbiscuit

MikePA1 said:


> You should seek to understand who sets the copyright attribute before going off on an uneducated rant.


You should seek to understand why Tivo makes it ok to stream within the home but not out with the same CCI flags set. 

Tivo deserves this rant IMO, there's no excuse for it when OOH streaming has already been done by others. You could setup a WMC PC and do it with the exact same provider and cablecard setup, frex.


----------



## Austin Bike

musiclover1966 said:


> I still blame TiVo - whether or not it's their fault


Annnnnd scene.

We should stick to comments about things they can control. Otherwise they get blamed for everything. I wore out the shock bushings on my bike. Tivo is to blame....


----------



## noone3000

I have auditioned the TiVo Stream now for about a week. 

My impressions:

1. Looks and works great for in home streaming. However, I will just watch the real TV if I'm at home, so this feature really serves no purpose for me. 

2. Out of home streaming quality is far inferior to Slingbox's quality. On the same excellent wifi connection, Slingbox's video is smooth and motion doesn't create a blurry mess of everything. Stream's motion creates a lot of blocking, pixelation. It looks terrible quite honestly. I even setup a multicast VPN and still the quality is far inferior to the Sling on the same network. It appears that the video conversion the Slingbox is using is superior to what is being used in the Stream. 

3. The download speed out of home is too slow for the real network connection. Someone mentioned that we could just download to get a better quality stream. Even if they fix the 5 minute lockout download issue, you still could not watch a medium quality download 10 minutes into the download without it running out. 

4. Obviously, the controls are better and more responsive on the TiVo vs. the Slingbox. 

In conclusion, I don't feel the Stream is worth the $70 I paid for it, which is why it's going to be returned. Do I like the fact that I had to pay $150 for the Slingbox 350 and then had to fork another $15 over for the iPad app? No, but at least I can watch football on it and it doesn't look like a blurry mess.


----------



## moyekj

noone3000 said:


> 3. Someone mentioned that we could just download to get a better quality stream. Even if they fix the 5 minute lockout download issue, you still could not watch a medium quality download 10 minutes into the download without it running out.


 FYI, there was an update to iOS App yesterday that fixed the 5 minute download pause issue. Just tried out download today to confirm the fix. It took almost 50 minutes to download a 1 hour show @medium quality which matches up with waiting about 10 minutes for uninterrupted viewing.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

moyekj said:


> FYI, there was an update to iOS App yesterday that fixed the 5 minute download pause issue. Just tried out download today to confirm the fix. It took almost 50 minutes to download a 1 hour show @medium quality which matches up with waiting about 10 minutes for uninterrupted viewing.


It's fixed? I updated my TiVo app this morning, and I'm still experiencing the 5 minute disconnect and pause. Do you have to set up streaming from home again, because I haven't done that yet.


----------



## noone3000

moyekj said:


> FYI, there was an update to iOS App yesterday that fixed the 5 minute download pause issue. Just tried out download today to confirm the fix. It took almost 50 minutes to download a 1 hour show @medium quality which matches up with waiting about 10 minutes for uninterrupted viewing.


This update looks promising. I started a download on the old version, and tried to play it 5 minutes into the download and got the error 'Cannot Play This' , or something to that effect. I then downloaded the new version and it resumed my download without issue and I was able to start the playback without issue. I am playing it back now at Medium quality, and it looks great.

However, it still used up my 5 minute buffer, even on a decent 2-6 Mbps tethered LTE speed.

I'll have to test this further.


----------



## moyekj

Bulldawg9908 said:


> It's fixed? I updated my TiVo app this morning, and I'm still experiencing the 5 minute disconnect and pause. Do you have to set up streaming from home again, because I haven't done that yet.


 It's fixed for me. I checked this morning and confirmed my App was updated to latest version. I never did try in home streaming but took my iPad Air to work and verified it was working fine. Note that you still get the "Reconnecting..." message every 5 minutes, however the download continues through those messages unlike before.


----------



## noone3000

Testing this further, the live streaming video quality is still fairly poor. Football players who are running still look like a blocky mess.

I guess the alternative is to download it to your i-device for a 1/2 hour at Medium quality and then start watching it. That really seems like the only option to achieve decent quality video watching, but who wants to wait that long to watch a program since you have to leave your i-device on with the app open for it to continue to download.

I really want this device to work.......


----------



## southerndoc

noone3000 said:


> Testing this further, the live streaming video quality is still fairly poor. Football players who are running still look like a blocky mess.
> 
> I guess the alternative is to download it to your i-device for a 1/2 hour at Medium quality and then start watching it. That really seems like the only option to achieve decent quality video watching, but who wants to wait that long to watch a program since you have to leave your i-device on with the app open for it to continue to download.
> 
> I really want this device to work.......


Maybe it's because I have an iPad Mini (instead of a full-size iPad), or maybe it's because I have a faster internet connection, but I've streamed shows from home to work and to various hotels/resorts while on vacation, and I do not have the poor video quality/pixelation issues. It works great, which I'm very thankful for. Not sure if there is a certain setting that helps with it, rebooting your cable modem, etc. Mine starts off bad for the first 1-2 seconds then clears up.


----------



## bradleys

Watching a regular show I found the quality to be quite good! Definitely watchable... I don't watch football, but with the fast action and as much scope in view I can see how the details might wash out. But I really didn't see any evidence of it during my viewing.

Have you used a slingbox? Can you compare?


----------



## Bulldawg9908

Seems to be working now. Deleted the app and re-installed. Maybe the original upgrade didn't work properly.


----------



## MikePA1

slowbiscuit said:


> You should seek to understand why Tivo makes it ok to stream within the home but not out with the same CCI flags set.


And of course, you're privy to the requirements the cable companies have defined that TiVo has to comply with? Oh, that's right, you're not. You're assuming TiVo doesn't do it just to annoy you and piss off their customers. Makes perfect sense


----------



## SugarBowl

The out of home streaming is actually working pretty good for me. But the in-home streaming has become almost unusable. The picture usually freezes up within the first 20 secs of streaming. And several times, when I look at the System Information for streaming, the status says Precondition Failed.


----------



## tre74

In home streaming works beautifully for me. I tried it out of home today. The quality of the stream made me long for the days of VHS. It was s--t.


----------



## moyekj

tre74 said:


> I tried it out of home today. The quality of the stream made me long for the days of VHS. It was s--t.


 Yup. Sling is much better at streaming. But downloading medium quality and letting it buffer a little and then watch while it's downloading gives good quality with the iOS App.


----------



## mattack

Did this now go live for everyone? Last night, on my iPad, I was having problems (will describe in a minute), and did the Setup thing to hopefully fix things.. it showed setup for out of home streaming as one of the options. Since I'm on a WiFi only iPad I'm not likely to take outside, I left that unchecked. (I'll enable it on my iPhone at some point.)

So last night, I was having problems very similar to what others described in the past -- you could watch/download ONE thing, but further attempts would do nothing. (For me, they would stay at 0 bytes transferred.) I unplugged the Tivo Stream once, that seemed to fix it again for one more thing.. then it got into that state again..

Even trying the Test Streaming option would just show 5 4 3 2 1 5 4 3 2 1 5 4 3 2 1 forever (apparently).


----------



## mattack

musiclover1966 said:


> Since when is streaming the same as copying?


Because you are literally making a copy of the content *TO* stream it.


----------



## apw2607

noone3000 said:


> Testing this further, the live streaming video quality is still fairly poor. Football players who are running still look like a blocky mess.
> 
> I guess the alternative is to download it to your i-device for a 1/2 hour at Medium quality and then start watching it. That really seems like the only option to achieve decent quality video watching, but who wants to wait that long to watch a program since you have to leave your i-device on with the app open for it to continue to download.
> 
> I really want this device to work.......


All the testing I've done the quality is excellent, surely this is dependent on your ISPs upload speed ? Most of them cripple upload.

I've got a solid 75mb/s upload.


----------



## moyekj

apw2607 said:


> All the testing I've done the quality is excellent, surely this is dependent on your ISPs upload speed ? Most of them cripple upload.
> 
> I've got a solid 75mb/s upload.


 For me even with quality indicator lighting up all but the last circle, artifacts were very plainly visible on my iPad Air while streaming. Switching to Slingbox 350 with same WiFi connection it is very obvious how much better picture quality is. So to me, OOH streaming doesn't cut it. However, downloads at medium quality or higher are acceptable and that's how I'll use the Stream away from home.


----------



## Devx

MikePA1 said:


> Why?


This is how majority (at least the ones I've seen) of app developers handle their apps on iOS. There is one entry in the app store with a version that is optimized and works for iPhone and iPad. Although I suppose it would be possible, but not ideal, to use the iPhone version on the iPad as well to avoid the additional cost. With most apps, this isn't a concern the end user has to consider. Admittedly, its an unofficial standard, but precedent is there.


----------



## Devx

moyekj said:


> For me even with quality indicator lighting up all but the last circle, artifacts were very plainly visible on my iPad Air while streaming. Switching to Slingbox 350 with same WiFi connection it is very obvious how much better picture quality is. So to me, OOH streaming doesn't cut it. However, downloads at medium quality or higher are acceptable and that's how I'll use the Stream away from home.


It was Tivo personnel or the support page that mentioned the last circle won't fill in until Tivo releases the direct stream option. Until then, streaming via their proxy as middle-man, that is the best we can get.

Not singling you out moyekj. In general, it will be difficult to prove if the Tivo proxy is throttling the connection or interfering in any other way until they release the direct stream update next year and we can compare. Even those with higher uploads may be getting reduced after the traffic leaves the Tivo proxy which would negate the speed of the ISP over that threshold. At the least, elimination of the proxy would get rid of additional latency and overhead of a 3rd party overseeing all communication.


----------



## slowbiscuit

MikePA1 said:


> And of course, you're privy to the requirements the cable companies have defined that TiVo has to comply with? Oh, that's right, you're not. You're assuming TiVo doesn't do it just to annoy you and piss off their customers. Makes perfect sense


No, I assume that Tivo's priorities lie with their MSO partners because of their revenue streams, not with their retail customers that they lose money on. This isn't the first questionable decision they've made that would appear to be at odds with the retail side of the house, noob. Given that you just signed up here, you might not know that they screwed over TWC et al customers for years because they wouldn't do streaming or move recordings between boxes.


----------



## SugarBowl

On an iPhone 5, if you turn on Airplay to an AppleTv, (no mirroring) the audio plays on the apple tv, but the video still plays on the iPhone. 

However, if you look at the stream's webpage, on the list of connected clients, there is an AppleTV reference with a 1280x720 profile initialized. Maybe streaming is coming to apple tv someday ?


----------



## noone3000

moyekj said:


> For me even with quality indicator lighting up all but the last circle, artifacts were very plainly visible on my iPad Air while streaming. Switching to Slingbox 350 with same WiFi connection it is very obvious how much better picture quality is. So to me, OOH streaming doesn't cut it. However, downloads at medium quality or higher are acceptable and that's how I'll use the Stream away from home.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## watstein

Wi-Fi streaming is great out of the home and enjoy the feature but now why not Cellular. 4G/LTE streaming is what I would be interested in since mostly traveling and not always near a Wi-Fi connection. I know the video wouldn't look as good but I don't mind.
Just my thought.


----------



## DeWitt

watstein said:


> Wi-Fi streaming is great out of the home and enjoy the feature but now why not Cellular. 4G/LTE streaming is what I would be interested in since mostly traveling and not always near a Wi-Fi connection. I know the video wouldn't look as good but I don't mind.
> Just my thought.


I had to re setup after the new update, but just tried it today using my verizon 4g/lte hotspot and quality was quite good (Same when tethered to the phone via wi fi). Call me pleasantly surprised!


----------



## watstein

DeWitt said:


> I had to re setup after the new update, but just tried it today using my verizon 4g/lte hotspot and quality was quite good (Same when tethered to the phone via wi fi). Call me pleasantly surprised!


Yea your using a hotspot. I wasn't talking about a hotspot. I was talking about using my phone/tablet data plan. I reset up as well but still not working. Gives me an error that streaming over cellular connection is not supported. as seen below


----------



## tatergator1

watstein said:


> Yea your using a hotspot. I wasn't talking about a hotspot. I was talking about using my phone/tablet data plan. I reset up as well but still not working. Gives me an error that streaming over cellular connection is not supported. as seen below


Cellular streaming is not currently supported due to standards imposed by Apple. The current implementation of Tivo's OOH streaming is not able to achieve the minimum bit rate required by Apple to approve apps that stream video.

Tivo has indicated that they will eventually be able to achieve that minimum bit rate and allow OOH streaming via Cellular. The best work-around is to instead choose to download, and then start watching the show after a minute or two to buffer, as downloads are supported via Cellular.


----------



## MikePA1

slowbiscuit said:


> No, I assume that Tivo's priorities lie with their MSO partners because of their revenue streams, not with their retail customers that they lose money on. This isn't the first questionable decision they've made that would appear to be at odds with the retail side of the house, noob. Given that you just signed up here, you might not know that they screwed over TWC et al customers for years because they wouldn't do streaming or move recordings between boxes.


Many posts doesn't equal wisdom.


----------



## msu2k

I finally got my Stream set up last night. It's working well on my home network with my iPad. I didn't try it on my iPhone though while I was at home and thought I'd give it a shot today at work. 

Did I also need to run the iOS app's Setup Streaming on my iPhone as well while connected to my home network? I didn't, and I'm assuming that's why I can't get OOH streaming to work today at work. I was thinking that setup was just to get the Stream box itself up and running I guess, and not the iOS app.

I have a Premier XL4 if that helps.


----------



## tatergator1

msu2k said:


> I finally got my Stream set up last night. It's working well on my home network with my iPad. I didn't try it on my iPhone though while I was at home and thought I'd give it a shot today at work.
> 
> Did I also need to run the iOS app's Setup Streaming on my iPhone as well while connected to my home network? I didn't, and I'm assuming that's why I can't get OOH streaming to work today at work. I was thinking that setup was just to get the Stream box itself up and running I guess, and not the iOS app.
> 
> I have a Premier XL4 if that helps.


Yes, you need to run setup on each device while at home to be properly authorized.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder why they go through all that trouble only to restrict content by CCI anyway? If they're only going to allow streaming/downloads of unprotected content then why require in home registration first? It's not like they're protecting the TiVo. You can still log into your account and delete recordings, rearrange SP, schedule stuff, etc... without doing that. The only thing they're protecting is streaming and they only allow streaming of unprotected content anyway so what's the point?

Maybe this is a sign that they are working on getting approval for OOH streaming of protected shows?


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I wonder why they go through all that trouble only to restrict content by CCI anyway? If they're only going to allow streaming/downloads of unprotected content then why require in home registration first? It's not like they're protecting the TiVo. You can still log into your account and delete recordings, rearrange SP, schedule stuff, etc... without doing that. The only thing they're protecting is streaming and they only allow streaming of unprotected content anyway so what's the point?
> 
> Maybe this is a sign that they are working on getting approval for OOH streaming of protected shows?


 I think it's related to the Proxy server. Looks like perhaps they are building a table of clients and corresponding Stream servers that the Proxy manages. Going through the in home client setup then adds to the Proxy managed table. I would guess if/when they change to uPNP that will no longer be necessary. Personally I would be happiest with no Proxy and manual port forwarding but understand why TiVo doesn't like that option.


----------



## Austin Bike

Dan203 said:


> I wonder why they go through all that trouble only to restrict content by CCI anyway? If they're only going to allow streaming/downloads of unprotected content then why require in home registration first? It's not like they're protecting the TiVo. You can still log into your account and delete recordings, rearrange SP, schedule stuff, etc... without doing that. The only thing they're protecting is streaming and they only allow streaming of unprotected content anyway so what's the point?
> 
> Maybe this is a sign that they are working on getting approval for OOH streaming of protected shows?


I can see a couple of reasons:

1. reduce the probability of someone accessing your account. It's an extra level of protection. (In the enterprise network world we call this "machine to machine" authorization).

2. It reduces the probability of people "sharing" their cable. I rarely ever watch live tv. Most of the time I am watching recordings. If my friend had a tivo, I could potentially swipe shows from their tivo and not get cable. Or ask them to record shows for me. But making me physically go to their house and authorize through their network adds one more level of security and is a reminder that I am stealing from them.

Also, if there is ever a "pay per view" function, you'd want that security.


----------



## dslunceford

OOH streaming has been really inconsistent and unreliable for me when traveling on business. It will work just fine, then suddenly I'll get a "problem connecting to your streaming device" message which leaves me dead in the water until I return home and can re-set up streaming while on the home network. The app sees the Roamio (and Minis), and I can delete shows and set up recordings.


----------



## eboydog

Dang, saw the message thread and thought perhaps Android support was out!


----------



## dslunceford

eboydog said:


> Dang, saw the message thread and thought perhaps Android support was out!


Sorry! Has anyone else seen connection errors like I have?


----------



## ellinj

dslunceford said:


> OOH streaming has been really inconsistent and unreliable for me when traveling on business. It will work just fine, then suddenly I'll get a "problem connecting to your streaming device" message which leaves me dead in the water until I return home and can re-set up streaming while on the home network. The app sees the Roamio (and Minis), and I can delete shows and set up recordings.


I get this on occasion, but I am able to rerun setup while away and it still works. This is with a stand alone stream, Initially I thought running setup outside the home would not be possible, but guess as long as the device is already identified with the stream even redoing setup still works.


----------

